# Looking to have some fun with a moped. lol



## Novajoe (Sep 6, 2005)

Well I recently acquired a 2000 honda elite moped(or scooter) from a friend for cheap. Mostly just to get around without spending a fortune on gas...

Well, some friends and I have been having some fun with it and I've decided that I wanna make it faster. I'm pretty mechanically enclined. I've been doing work with cars for a while now.

Anyway, I'm pretty new to these small engines. All I know about this thing is it's carburated, has one cylinder, and one of my friends is telling me it's a 2-stroke and another is telling me it's a 4-stroke. 

Any tips on getting a few more ponies outta my little beast here? lol

I figure I can start by cutting off the little muffler and maybe doing an open air filter. Nitrous sounds like fun. lol. I've got a few small bottles laying around along with some extra lines, silinoids, etc. Maybe bore out the intake on the carb and shave the head a little. Anything else I should think about?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

gear it right.... if its a 4 stroke though, it would have valves, 2 cycle would have intake and exhaust ports, no valves. most likely a 2


----------



## Novajoe (Sep 6, 2005)

It's a 4-stroke. I looked up the specs online. 

How would u go about gearing it? Is there a sproket or something that I should change? I'd like to make the gearing longer... so it'd be able to get more speed to it, but then I'm worried about it losing what little accelleration it has. lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well you would loose the acceleration with it, if it has sprockets, it can be geared so....but i'd leave that till the rest is done.


----------

